# JD 2650 turbo to silencer



## Keith Gilson (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm fitting a new silencer box (the horizontal one parallel to the rocker cover)to the 2650 with the SG2 cab, between the turbo and the silencer box there's a cast iron cone shaped transition piece. Mine is a loose fit both ends, in fact it dropped out when removing the box. Anyone know if it should be tight fit, perhaps using an exhaust paste when I reassemble?
Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Go here and look at the turbo diagram for your tractor: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/search

There are several versions of that tractor, and it is serial number specific. I suspect you are referring to the adapter between the turbo and the muffler, if so it is designed to be an transition point between the turbo exhaust outlet and muffler, and is slightly loose to accommodate heat expansion. The muffler mount holds it in place.


----------



## Keith Gilson (Apr 25, 2018)

Spot on, thanks, saved me making a blunder by sticking it in place
Keith


----------

